

Legally Binding vs Plain English ToS - benackles
http://blog.codepen.io/terms-of-service/

======
csense
"The last thing we plan on doing is shutting down." If they go out of business
-- as many startups do -- this will be ironically prophetic. Or maybe
prophetically ironic.

